# DISH On Demand vs. PPV HD quality



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

Noticed the On Demand movies are a buck more, 4.99 vs. 5.99? Anybody compare the quality, are On Demand better quality and worth the extra buck? Or they just a extra buck because of the "convenience"? 

I am asking about the Normal On Demand movie, 1080i or 1080i-lite, not the one 1080p(24) that I get.

thanks
Jeff


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The 1080/24p downloads are higher bit-rate, and so of better quality, compared to linear channels, but I don't know if that's true of the other VoD selections.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Theoretically any of the Dish On Demand movies could be of higher quality since they are pre-encoded (as opposed to encoding live on the fly)... but I don't know if anyone has actually done a side-by-side comparison to see.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks, yeah they can also trickle the download of VOD since the don't need decode while they downloading and have a higher encode rate. Just fill up customers HDD.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

I don't notice any difference in the picture quality between the VOD 1080i's or the All Day Movie Ticket 1080i's. I do notice a difference between them and 1080p/24's thought. 

This is just a little off topic but does anyone have any problem with the 1080p/24 movie's audio being out of sync when using a surround sound system? 

I have a 922 hooked up via optical to a Sony surround sound system. When I rent 1080p/24 movies, the audio is just a tick off when using my surround sound receiver. I have to turn it off and listen just my LCD speakers. The audio is in sync when listening through the LCD. 

All other movies and shows and channels are in sync with my surround sound receiver. It is just the 1080p/24 that causes me problems.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

I only have watched on 1080p VOD and did not notice any av sync issues


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

Ended up trying Vudu HDX via ps3, I was impressed with the video quality.


----------

